# Mookivaleted



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Earlier this week I got an itch. I wanted to get the Skyline as clean as she's ever been and I couldn't afford to pay for a proffesional job. I'm fortunate enough to own a porter cable, so, with Robbie at Valet Magics advice, I ordered some Zaino products and today spent 7 hours washing and polishing.

It must be said, its credit to Alex at Serious performance for how easily the car cleans up. I've always used his product and looking back at some of my pics, simply after a snow foam, wash and dry it was shining. However, I gave it a full Clay bar once over, washed with Zaino car washer, then porter cabled with Zaino AIO, followed by Zaino Z8. I used Blacking gel for the rubber bits and gave the wheels a quick wipe over (they need refurbing)

I got the cover on at 6pm... and it started to drizzle 30 seconds later. There is a god!!

Shame it was such an overcast day, the pics don't do it justice.

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

grr my hosting isn't working so having to upload on here


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

****ing hell Mook, that looks wicked, can really see the difference :thumbsup:


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks great!
:flame:


JP


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad I could help mate and happy you liked the Zaino goodies.

The car looks mint mate.
Good work.

Robbie


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent work.....very glossy looking:thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Wanna do my car bruv? I'm ashamed to admit how dirty melt wheels are :-s


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

I saw your earlier thread and have been waiting for the pics. Looks stunning mate. What can I say other than I'm off to Halfords as soon as I get my car back!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a look at zaino on a couple of detailing sites... is it correct that it takes around 45 minutes for their sealant to dry beforte wipe off.... never really given it much thought but how long should you leave ..say nxt wax to cure before wipe off... I always thought a couple of minutes..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah..and cars looking great by the way !


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It only says to let it dry on the bottle but I did horizontal surfaces first, then the sides, then the rear followed by the skirts and bumpers. Then I cleaned the wheels and applied the blacking gel and by that time about 45 mins had passed

Thanks so much to Robbie for his advice via pm. Hugely appreciate it

If I get time today I'm gonna do all the door/boot/bonnet shuts, and clean all the glass

Robbie, it it worth giving it another coat of AIO or the Z8 for extra shine protection?

Mook


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That AIO does sound like a superb product, how it compares to the megs ultimate compound and a coat of wax I don't know, I guess it at least saves you one step in the process. I need to use my supply of megs up before I think about switching. I'm pretty happy with it, except for the quik detailer stuff that seems to leave smears...but then I might just be a mong.

Couldn't you stick your pics up on flickr or photobucket?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mook I've only just realised, why do you have 2 logins?
Car looks great btw!

Bob


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I only realised that yesterday...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

That's what it takes!! I ache like a muther****er today!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Mooki, good effort fella!

Really liking your clean 33:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Zaino products here:

Zaino Europe Ltd

Use valetmagic in the discount codes section.

Robbie


Mook - No need for more mate use Z8 after every wash/dry and use AIO every couple of months. 
We will have a chat on sunday at the meet.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

P.S. MOOK THOSE BUCKETS NEED BINNING MATE


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Awesome mook, nothing like a spotless car. loving the BBS's


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

All my shots are blurry. Nor sure if it's the shine messing up the focus or wether It was because all my muscles went into spasm. Lol

I'm gonna keep it covered until the meet at magic next week, I'm not washing it ever again. Lol


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

P.s robbie, don't diss my B&Q specials


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Good effort Mook, glad you had fun doing it lol


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow! There's a reason I use Zaino too. Nice job Mook!!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Blimey mook she's looking good mate.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job looking really good!:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

now that is a shine! i need the weather to get better so I can give mine similar treatment! Started washing the car yesterday and it started raining while I was washing the car


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I was convinced it was gonna rain, a few times it clouded over and the wind picked up, especially as I was polishing but nothing came. Then the wife came home and I was gonna leave the cover off but she insisted we put it on straight away and as soon as it was on it drizzled for 4 hours!

Mook


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just cleaned the interior, all the door, boot and bonnet shuts and the glass

It's finished. It's gonna be at it's cleanest ever tomorrow for the meet at magics. After that I'm not washing it till next year. Lol

Mook


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Done a top job there....looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Phhoooooar Mook very nice! 

Please let us know how you cleaned her from start to finish if you dont mind.

Hope you have fun tomorrow at Magics, fingers crossed on the weather!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

looks superb! Now go get it dirty!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb. I am a big Z8 fan!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what are your thoughts on the front lip now?.. you love it don't you..


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That just looks amazing, you'd have to be proud to own that car!! In that condition you can see exactly why MP is one of the most loved colours for the 33, it looks years younger than most Skylines of the same age in other colours.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

What a difference 2 weeks make


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Very tastey mate! What side skirts are they? Always the same, the cleaner you get it the more you notice the slightest bit of dirt! Then OCD sets in!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

great work


----------

